# Flutter Sucking



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

Will they always do this, no matter their age, when they're sleepy?


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Is flutter sucking when they are sucking with nothing in their mouth while sleeping?? Awwww, I love that. My ds is 4 months and doesn't do it anymore


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

I believe it's when their chins quiver as they nurse. They may not be truly getting anything while doing that, but I'm not certain.


----------



## gabysmom617 (Nov 26, 2005)

I was considering starting a thread about this, but I was unsure about how to word it, so I just left it alone...

YES! My 8 month old does this flutter sucking. It's like a quivering of the chin at the breast. He does a pattern. He goes, "flutter flutter suck suck suck............................................fl utter flutter suck suck suck....etc"

Whenever I feel that quiver, it doesn't matter how wide awake he looks, I know that he is on his way to sleep.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Griff eventually outgrew that and I'm trying to remember the last time Reese did it at the breast (the tiny suck suck suck...slow breaths...tiny suck suck suck...). Maybe he has already stopped doing that. He still sometimes makes sucking movements in his sleep. Griff doesn't, though.

Oh, and for the record, I was a breastfed baby and to my knowledge, I don't make sucking movements in my sleep.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i love that thing, alice doesn't do it very often any more. whenever she does it, i think of what an amazing nurser she is


----------



## NEWUC'ER (May 14, 2005)

I sooooo love this. It is so sweet. Lizzi does it alot, she's 3 1/2 mo.That little mouth just quivering at the breast just makes my heart melt. I love to watch her nurse will sleeping . She has such a content look on her face. Aren't they just so cute and loveable!!


----------



## teacup (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEWUC'ER*
Aren't they just so cute and loveable!!


Indeed.

My daughter is 13 months and she does it sometimes when she's sleepy. She also sucks in her sleep sometimes. Too precious.


----------



## SLY (Dec 31, 2002)

My DS Jacob does this in his sleep sometimes- and he will be 4 in 2 months! Also, he always wants to have a hand on me while sleeping, preferably on my "yo yo" (his word for breast). Cute little holdover from his BFing days- though he quit BFing about 1 yr 2 mos ago.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Sara is 14 months and she still flutter sucks when she's passing out on the boob. Also, she does suck in her sleep still. She's a very oral kid.

Meg


----------

